# Bug de connexion icloud sur Mac



## KingCrimson713 (31 Août 2021)

Bonjour,

Il y'a quelque jours j'ai du me déconnecter d'icloud sur mon Mac ( Macbook air 13 ) et depuis il est impossible de me reconnecter.
J'ai chercher sur de nombreux site internet mais aucun n'évoque mon problème...
Lorsque j'arrive sur icloud dans "system preference" tout d'abord il m'affiche une ancienne adresse e-mail, sur laquelle je ne me suis pas connecter depuis longtemps. Je rentre donc ma propre adresse e-mail, puis mon code. Ensuite icloud charge, et au lieux de se connecter, mon mac revient sur la page de début, toujours avec l'ancienne adresse mail de rentré. Je précise que ce n'est pas un problème de mauvais mot de passe, car j'ai déja changé de nombreuse fois le mot de passe pour tenter de résoudre ce problème, en vain...
Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Locke (31 Août 2021)

@KingCrimson713
Evite de faire des doublons dans la même section, merci.


----------



## Sly54 (31 Août 2021)

KingCrimson713 a dit:


> Il y'a quelque jours j'ai du me déconnecter d'icloud sur mon Mac ( Macbook air 13 ) et depuis il est impossible de me reconnecter


*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------

